# Lunar Roadstar 900 @ NEC



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

We went to the NEC show yesterday and were very impressed with the new Lunar Roadstar 900 twin axle model launched at the show. 

At 8.82 M length it’s bigger than we had ever considered but just loved the layout with the 2 single beds, rear bathroom and a unique full dinette that swivels into an L-shaped settee, an additional settee opposite provides great relaxation during the day/evening. In addition, built with a twin floor, excellent payload and the finishing also looked a good standard.

The one item I’m not sure about is the new Webasto diesel heating which is fitted to this model, any comments on this please. I would also like any comments on the driving of this monster (to me) and advantages/disadvantages of the twin axles. Should I have any concerns with finding suitable campsite in UK, France, Spain, stoping at aires etc. I will also be towing a smart

If you have seen this model or about to go to the NEC this week and look round it let me have you comments. 

We are going back on Saturday to have one more look at the Lunar and Auto Trail Cheyenne 740S and then make the big decision. So if you see me there wearing a grey berghaus top stocky build and bold head stop me and say hello, or better still confiscate the cheque book  

Regards....john


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi John

If you fancy a bathroom at the back and separate single beds, with a useful dinning area, there are other makes which are only 7.3 long try looking at the Fleurette 73 LJ. you might well be surprised at the difference in price as well.
give me a call am on commission.

cabby


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi John,

just looked on Lunar's web site and it does look very nice, decisions, decisions hey :wink:

Click the link then choose 900 then images.
>>>To view the Roadstar 900 click here<<< 

Good luck making the choice 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> give me a call am on commission


 :lol: Ok cabby, maybe you forgot the smiley, you may want to ad one at the end there otherwise a mod may consider you serious, worse still a member may :wink:

MHS...Rob


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

oooop's,   how is this.    :roll: 

cabby


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

Cabby,

I took it as light hearted banter  

john


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lunar Tag axle*

Hi

It is a nice looking tool.

1) Webasto heatign - no experience at all of this in a motorhome, but many coaches have it. We used to set the clock to come on at say 0800 in the morning as we we leaving for an excursion at 0900. The interior was lovely and warm.

2) TAG axle - I have one and have no problems with it in terms of pitching etc. Some manoeuvres seems slighltly "tight" but then again the van is 29 feek long.

If you intend to travel overseas, note that P&O for example, increase their tariff per each 0.50 metre of length. If you travel with Eurotunnel, their motorhome fare is one size fits all - ie the same price for any length of unit.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

It looks smashing, John  

G'waan, you know you want to. We'll be there on Saturday too, so if we see you, we'll help you make the decision :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I wasn't going to the show but now im tempted


Alan H


----------



## 109627 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi there!

We went to the show on Tues too, we were very impressed with the Lunar stand in general.
The Roadstar 900 looks out of this world....its amazing, we just think its a tad to big for us otherwise I think we would of looked into it in more detail.

We are really looking hard at the Roadstar 800 very nice M/H and its 26' long!!!!
Ohh yeah this is our first M/H too so we think its more than big enough, we were not going that big to start with but we saw the 800 and fell in love with it, it just ticks all out boxes.
If its what your looking for go for it, we saw two nice guys on the stand one was Eric he works for Lunar and the other was a chap called Lawarence from North West Caravans - they were both very helpful!

Anyway just wanted to add my say.....for what it's worth.

Let us know how you get on thought for sure!!!!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Looks a lovely van.I have always had a soft spot for the Lunars,they got nice lines.One little gripe I spotted-the fresh tank only 100 ltr and the grey tank only 73 ltr.seems a little bit under gunned to me for such a beast.

steve


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks to all who have replied…….keep them coming

Ade1970
The 786 and 800 Roadstar are very impressive vans, we looked at the 786 a few weeks ago at a dealers but wanted to compare the model against the 900 

I also had the same reservation on the length but the 900 Roadstar is only 3ft longer, the difference in the lounge is noticeable with this additional length. 

At under £3K price difference between the models, I think the 900 is a great buy just for the double floor, additional payload, extra lounge space and the swivel dinette. 

I also had a long discussion with Eric, what a nice guy, no question was too much trouble for him. Explained payload, effects of towing on payload, and confirmed I would have 920Kgs available after considering my smart and trailer. 

Chigman

Thanks for the feedback, agree a larger fresh and waste tanks would match the van size better. I guess there are always some compromises you have to make in choosing the perfect van. 

The one strange thing I noticed on the Lunar Roadstar models is that the toilet has a separate water tank for flushing, not see this on other manufacturer’s models. I wonder if this has bearing on the size of the fresh water tank? 

Nice van you have, it was on our short list, we loved the lounge area but the rear fixed bed was difficult for us. What are your experiences with the size, have you had any problems getting onto sites?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

If I'm reading the description correctly there are 6 berths with only 3 seat belts? :? 

Is this wrong or is it an example of complete design stupidity?

PS: Just looked again and noted that they actually supply the van in standard trim without a passenger airbag or cab aircon - the mind boggles for a 2008 spec. van.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi boggy

I Like my van also. :lol: No probs getting onto site yet.Always a first time though. :roll: The over garage bed,mmm not to much bother for us yet but will no doubt have a different view about that as we get older  Tis very comfy up there though.As for driving a vehicle that long-I have had no problems with it and the biggest thing I drove before it was a tranny. 8O 
Good luck in whatever you choose.The right vehicle will make you have goose bumps as soon as you see it,but of coarse that may of already happened. :lol: 

steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*2008*



gaspode said:


> If I'm reading the description correctly there are 6 berths with only 3 seat belts? :?
> 
> Is this wrong or is it an example of complete design stupidity?
> 
> PS: Just looked again and noted that they actually supply the van in standard trim without a passenger airbag or cab aircon - the mind boggles for a 2008 spec. van.


Yes, totaly agree, do they want extra for power steering?. What use is 6 berths and 2 or 3 belts?.

Trev.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lunar*

...and no cab air con.

all these missing bits no doubt ensure the price is less than the comparable Autotrail or Swift.

Russell


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: 2008*



teemyob said:


> gaspode said:
> 
> 
> > If I'm reading the description correctly there are 6 berths with only 3 seat belts? :?
> ...


The lack of belts is what made me look elsewhere after first looking very closely at the lunars.It just doesn`t make sense.

steve


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for your replies and observations :roll: Keep them coming

Seat belts - Not a concern for me as there will only be two of us, the extra berths will be ideal for older son's, girlfrends and friends visiting. For some this will be a deciding factor and you move on to other manufactures offerings

Yes I agree @ £950 for cab air con and £250 for cruise control is a big hit on the budget compared to the Auto Trail equivalent Cheyenne 840S but you have to spec the SE pack. 

It’s always horses for course with manufacturers, the 900 has alloy wheels, Roof rack/ladder, spare wheel, microwave and 160 bhp engine as standard which are important items to me. 

Regards....john

I have done my math’s…………..with the show offer of habitation air con + reversing camera the gap is closing to the Lunar being approx £1K more expensive. I’ve had two great P/X offers Lunar £6664 and Auto Trail £6000 the gap is now even smaller. 

We didn’t consider the Auto Trail Cheyenne 840S (our first choice was the Cheyenne 740S) on Tues at the NEC. From your comments so far it has made me look at this model in the brochure and we are back on Saturday to see it in the flesh………thanks for bringing this to my attention


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lunar*

Hi

I am sure you will love the 840S. I had a coffee with another MHFer in their van - it is a really good layout for those looking for twin beds.

Go with your thoughts though and not ours. You can always add an awning or a ladder or what ever.

If I was buying tomorrow, the Autotrail, Lunar or Swift, it would be the latter principally due to the silver sides. Easier to keep looking clean 

I really did like the way the Autotrail was split into bedroom and licing area though.

Russell

PS - if it is not standard equipment, get one of those small coffee tables. I know they cost a bit but they are an absolute "must".

Russell


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi Russell,

Thanks for all your feedback provided…….it’s appreciated from a newbee

We looked at the Kon Tiki unfortunately the layout did not suit us, the silver sides look stunning and certainly break up the white mass of a large van. 

I couldn’t agree more about the swivel coffee table…………it’s top of our list 8) 

Regards….john


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Cabby,
> I took it as light hearted banter
> john


No- he's serious-Fleurette is lovely- have a look!


----------

